# How to tell the difference 12v or 24v?



## SlimMJS (Feb 7, 2004)

I read through the Technical Info thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3565721
and this Pros/Cons thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4857366-24v-or-12v
before I post this. 

I am looking at a 2002 Jetta Wagon VR6. How can I tell if it is 12v or 24v? The Tech thread says that 2002.5 was the change over to 24v. 

Would 5-speed vs 6-speed be the giveaway?
Or would I know by seeing sparkplug wires running across the engine vs having a plastic cover?

NOT ACTUAL PICS OF THE CAR...


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

If the engine has those spark plug wires it's a 12v. The picture you posted is an example of a 12v. The 24v come with a 6 speed. Special models, like anniversary etc, also came with 6 speeds even in 1.8Ts. Best bet is to look at the engine.


----------



## SlimMJS (Feb 7, 2004)

Plastic cover = 24v ??
No cover = 12v ??

What about an engine like this?


----------



## VR6 MadMan (Feb 14, 2010)

Use Google image search. Its easy http://www.diynexus.com/vw/mk4_24v_spark_plug_change/24v_engine_cover.jpg


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

That last picture you showed is also a 12v. If it has spark plug wires it's a 12v.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Look in the drivers side of the motor on tge chain cover, coilpack and plug wires = 12v for stock setups.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

They're all correct.


----------

